# PLing Nutrion Training



## Maintenance Man (May 23, 2014)

Just wanted to put this out there in case you lard asses forgot. In order to be PLer, you need to eat like one. Or a competition eater. Both will suffice.  :32 (14):

We have a challenge here for the immortals...throw down the gauntlet bitches!!! We have a version of what we came up with in chat already for cheeseburgers. Ive added a few more if you get hungry...


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;f5qMdA8e7dE][/VIDEO]


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;IXf-9FpsR4g][/VIDEO]


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 23, 2014)

[/VIDEO]


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 23, 2014)

Thats funny, I just randomly saw this guy eat 4 chipotle burritos and a coke in 3 minutes with no problem on another sight. He literally didn't chew it and looks calm while doing it


----------



## j2048b (May 23, 2014)

dude i would die of a heart attack and my arteries would clog in under 1 day if i ate like that, my cholesterol is bad enough with out eating this stuf haha...


----------



## Iron1 (May 23, 2014)

This is my kind of thread!


----------



## DF (May 23, 2014)

Iron could beat this skinny fukr no problem.


----------



## Dtownry (May 23, 2014)

Great now Bundy is going to go off about PLs being fat asses again.   Ughhhhhh.


----------



## Big Worm (May 24, 2014)

Ya we still have to do our challenge.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 27, 2014)

From the looks of that little twat in the vid's you must not have to eat like that to be a Powerlifter.  I shit bigger than him.


----------

